# How to tell if a someone is a witch.



## Guest

She looks like one.


----------



## frizzen

She turned me into a Newt!



I, I got better...


----------



## Rita

She's got splinters in her bum from flying her broomstick.


----------



## Guest

frizzen said:


> She turned me into a Newt!
> 
> 
> 
> I, I got better...



Burn her anyway!!!!


----------



## Rita

They're only really cleared for broomstick take-off on Halloween.


----------



## NecroBones

What else floats on water?

Very small rocks! Churches!


----------



## Guest

NecroBones said:


> What else floats on water?
> 
> Very small rocks! Churches!




A witch! ... A duck! A duck! Fetch a duck.


----------



## Rita

Fetch a ducking stool!


----------



## dionicia

Why does this description sound alot like a politician? Can we do some of this stuff on policitians too? Don't let them near the duck though. They'll eat em.


----------



## Rita

dionicia said:


> Why does this description sound alot like a politician? Can we do some of this stuff on policitians too? Don't let them near the duck though. They'll eat em.


Feathers and all. Then they'll deny everthing.


----------



## jbrimaco

Ms. Wicked,

I am with you - 

If the witch weighs the same as a duck -

She's a witch.


----------



## Rita

What if the duck is her familiar?


----------



## Bucky

Rita said:


> If your wife isn't getting pregnant and the doctor says the man is at fault, then your wife is probably a witch.


If the doctor's a woman, she's probably a witch too.


----------

